# transmission flush?



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

how tough is a full transmission flush for an 01 sentra gxe? can anyone explain? i was told its not that complicated but i would rather get any tips or advice before i go digging into it. can anyone help me out a little? thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turnerb14 said:


> how tough is a full transmission flush for an 01 sentra gxe? can anyone explain? i was told its not that complicated but i would rather get any tips or advice before i go digging into it. can anyone help me out a little? thanks


well on the manual tranny, you need a 10mm and 14mm allen wrench to remove the plugs......it takes something like 3 3/8qts or so of fluid...its listed in the owners manual.

the hardest part is gettin the plugs out.......or finding a 14mm allen wrench or allen wrench socket lol


----------



## turnerb14 (Jun 15, 2005)

chimmike said:


> well on the manual tranny, you need a 10mm and 14mm allen wrench to remove the plugs......it takes something like 3 3/8qts or so of fluid...its listed in the owners manual.
> 
> the hardest part is gettin the plugs out.......or finding a 14mm allen wrench or allen wrench socket lol



what about on an automatic transmission? same thing or different.. where are the plugs located? would you know? thanks for the help.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

For automatic transmissions, it uses a 19mm bolt. Its just a simple drain and fill. It should be around 4 quarts, but put it the same amount that you remove.


----------

